# Bridgestone Dueler A/T Revo Tires



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

Do any of you guys have experience with Bridgestone Dueler A/T Revo's? I am at the point where I need to put some new tires on my truck and these are the ones I am looking at. Thumbs up? Thumbs down? Opinions?


----------



## Almomatic (May 6, 2006)

I don't but that's what I'm putting on my truck this friday. 8 ply, good on snow and ice.


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

Hey jgat, I have had the Revos on a Suburban and they were very good. They were exceptional on ice. A tire I like better is the BF Goodrich All Terrain T/A. I have used these tires and many others on work trucks used both on and off the road.

Good Luck.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Get Nokian Vativa AT's! They are BOMB!


----------



## GKBassplayer (Feb 19, 2008)

hunt4P&Y said:


> Get Nokian Vativa AT's! They are BOMB!


I up graded to BFG All-Terrain TAs MUCH better choice....


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

You kidding me? The BFG's are really really hard! AND can't get them in 10 ply DUHH!


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

hunt4P&Y said:


> Get Nokian Vativa AT's! They are BOMB!


I'd have to agree with Waffle on this one. We have them on one of our trucks and I plan to put them on the other soon.
Great on snow and ice. But they do throw rocks something terrible.


----------



## Elkoholic (Oct 29, 2008)

I have sold tires for a number of years now and the Revo's are by far the best BFG's are like hockey pucks on ice and do not clean out as good as Revo's...the Uni-T ruber that bridgestone is using wears away in layers which means that the rubber does not get cooked hard from road heat. Another tire worth giving thought is the Firestone Destinatin AT....same rubber compound as the Revo but a tread patten that will not throw rocks as bad...great snow and ice traction but is not as good as the Revo in mud......all in all Revo hands down


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

I was looking at the revos, but their price kinda seemed a bit much for me. I looked around and found yokohama geolandar a/t-s's for something like $40/tire cheaper. They are similar to the revos. I really like mine. They are great on ice and in snow and mud. I had goodyear workhorses before them and the difference in winter driving was amazing. I rarely even use 4wd last winter with them in ice and snow.


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

hunt4P&Y said:


> You kidding me? The BFG's are really really hard! AND can't get them in 10 ply DUHH!


Of all the different tires I have had for work and play off road the BFG A/T has been the best. I have had only one flat with them about 8 years ago driving around the AZ desert. Any tire will get a flat through the stuff we were in. I do like the Revo and put those on my wife's rig, but the plain Duelers I really disliked.

You may like the Get Nokian Vativa AT's and the softer rubber, but the softer rubber does not hold up as well on gravel roads. If all you are doing is driving in town or paved roads, that's fine. I drive too many gravel roads.


----------



## ruger1 (Aug 16, 2006)

Longshot said:


> Hey jgat, I have had the Revos on a Suburban and they were very good. They were exceptional on ice. A tire I like better is the BF Goodrich All Terrain T/A. I have used these tires and many others on work trucks used both on and off the road.
> 
> Good Luck.


I see a lot of comments good and bad for the BFGs. My personal experience is this.

I had Bridgestone on my truck 2 winters ago. I got stuck a number of times and had to be pulled out by a dodge.  How embarassing. 
They had no traction and on ice they were in fact hockey pucks.

Last winter I had BFG A/T. They cut through the snow and mud like a hot knife. I absolutely love them. Of course I'm only running 8 ply.

That's my expernience.


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

I got stuck a number of times and had to be pulled out by a dodge. How embarassing.

OUCH!  :lol:


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

Thanks for the tips guys. I am going to look into the Nokian's and see what I think.

Ruger, were the Bridgestone's you had Dueler Revo's or just plain Duelers?


----------



## ruger1 (Aug 16, 2006)

jgat said:


> Thanks for the tips guys. I am going to look into the Nokian's and see what I think.
> 
> Ruger, were the Bridgestone's you had Dueler Revo's or just plain Duelers?


Plain Duelers.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

the revos on my dads and a good friends half tons worked great for them in the winter. I have also heard good things about the nokians. My stepdad just got them and I thought he said they were a 60k mile tire. The quick wearing of them would have been my main concern because of how soft they are. I could see them throwing a lot of rocks on gravel as well because of the siping (sp?) on them.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Longshot said:


> I got stuck a number of times and had to be pulled out by a dodge. How embarassing.
> 
> OUCH!  :lol:


Man I love pulling you guys out! With my Nokians!










:lol:


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

hunt4P&Y said:


> Longshot said:
> 
> 
> > I got stuck a number of times and had to be pulled out by a dodge. How embarassing.
> ...


As usual a picture of a Dodge on PAVEMENT!  :lol: :rollin: 
I couldn't help myself hunt4P&Y.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Longshot said:


> hunt4P&Y said:
> 
> 
> > Longshot said:
> ...


HAHA I wish I had the picture of me pulling the Chevy 2500 out of a slough from two weekends ago! Now that was a sight!

There jaws were on the ground! No shizz!

Damn blue platers thinking they can make it through a slough! :beer:


----------



## ruger1 (Aug 16, 2006)

hunt4P&Y said:


> Longshot said:
> 
> 
> > hunt4P&Y said:
> ...


Hey Hey Hey. Those are citiot blue platers. Those of us in the north woods or farm country understand the limits of 4X4.

It should have read "Damn citiot blue platers thinking they can make it through a slough! "


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

Ya, most Dodge owners know enough not to drive off the shoulder of the road. :wink:


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Longshot said:


> Ya, most Dodge owners know enough not to drive off the shoulder of the road. :wink:


 :lol: Or are to smart!

I am guessing you are a fan of circling the problem?


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

Not sure if you've picked up tires yet, but I had firestone destinations and imo they wore horrible and were horrible on ice and snow. I switched to wild spirit txr's and really like them a lot. I've got 20,000 miles on them and they still look like new plus aren't loud, aggressive tread, and great in snow and ice.


----------



## wurgs (Mar 3, 2008)

Might want to look at Cooper Discoverer ATR also. We have them on the 3/4 ton trucks at work and they handle mud and snow very well and we take them places you just shouldn't be. They also wear well as I have about 48000 on this set and will get about another 10000 before changing. They do have a slight hum on the highway but nothing that is really bothersome.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

The Discovery ATR's are piles! Had them on the red truck in the picture when I bought it and they were garbage. Very loud, didn't clean well in mud, alright on ice, nothing great.

TXR's! Well Those are the tires we have run on the plow trucks fo about 4 years. They are great, however they don't make them anymore!


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

Areyou confusing wild country with wild spirit, i have the wild spirits on my truck and i can hear em howl over dual exhaust, but i have pushed mud with my front axle before they are that good


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

coyote_buster said:


> Areyou confusing wild country with wild spirit, i have the wild spirits on my truck and i can hear em howl over dual exhaust, but i have pushed mud with my front axle before they are that good


WIld Spirit's are the "new Wild Country's" I don't know if they got bought out or what. But these are alittle different then the WC's But they are similar. Very similar.


----------



## Almomatic (May 6, 2006)

Almomatic said:


> I don't but that's what I'm putting on my truck this friday. 8 ply, good on snow and ice.


So far so good, and I guess I messed up, they are 10 ply. We'll see how they work in the next couple days with this talk of blizzards!


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

my dad still has the wild country and i have the wild spirit and they are almost exactly the same except the lugs a spread out a bit more on mine


----------

